# Schluss mit dem Kabelsalat



## Brzeczek (3. November 2009)

Wie web.de berichtet wird es irgendwann Geräte von Palm geben wird die sich dann Drahtlos aufladen lassen können. Strom wird über ein Magnet Feld in den Akku quasi Transportiert.
Wer mehr Wissen möchte sollte auf den Link Drücken. 


Quelle :Aufladen ohne Strippen: Schluss mit dem Kabelsalat - Mobile bei WEB.DE


----------



## kenji_91 (4. November 2009)

Ob ich einen Netzstecker am Laptop oder einen an einer Ladestation habe, macht für mich auch keinen großen Unterschied.
Der einzige Interessante Aspekt ist, ob sich damit schneller laden lässt.


----------



## ArMyHuHn (4. November 2009)

Ist zwar eine sehr interessante lösung doch ob sich das Negativ auf andere Hardware Komponeten aus wirkt wie Festplatten oder Speicherkarten wird nicht gesagt. Ich persönlich würde das aufladen per Kabel dem erstmal vorziehen.


----------



## rabit (4. November 2009)

Und eine seeehr alte Idee.
Elektrische Zahnbürsten werden seit jahren so aufgeladen.
Trafos funktionieren so etc.
Eimal mit der EC Karte drüberrutschen schon ist die Karte im Arsc...


----------



## Woohoo (4. November 2009)

Sry Doppeltpost


----------



## Woohoo (4. November 2009)

Ausgereifte kabellose Stromübertragung, das wäre was. Für PC, Drucker usw.


----------



## smirking-joe88 (4. November 2009)

Wirklich neu ist das ja nicht gerade... 
Gibt es nicht auch schon ne kalbellose Maus, die sich per Induktion vom Mauspad auflädt?? Ich mein ich hätt da schonmal was gelesen.
Außerdem gibts ja bald n einheitliches Ladegerät für Handys, also ist der Vorteil, dass man dann nicht mehr viele verschiedene Kabel zum Handys laden braucht nichtig. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass da viele Handyhersteller mitziehen werden... Und wenn, dann werden sie ihr eigenes Induktionsladegerät bauen, so dass man wieder verschiedene für unterschiedliche Handys braucht...
Also dem Kabelsalat wirkts nicht wirklich entgegen...


----------



## espanol (4. November 2009)

Wenn man Teslas prinzip nehmen würde hätte man nicht so eine Verlustleistung und kann auf unbeschränkte Entfernung laden/ bzw nicht laden sondern einfach Strom liefern ohne Akku.


----------



## Invidia (4. November 2009)

Ich finds unnütz. Weil dann wieder mehr Netzgeräte auf dem Markt kommen. Dabei hat die EU Kommission mit den großen Handyhersteller wie Sony Ericsson, Samsung, Nokia etc. sich auf eine universal Netzteil geeinigt damit weniger Elektroschrott entsteht.


----------



## riedochs (4. November 2009)

Das gibt dann noch mehr Strahlung auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## der Türke (4. November 2009)

nee da ziehe ich den Kabel Salat vor!

Niemand weiss wie sich das auf andere Geräte wie z.B. EGK usw. Verhält. und gar sogar gefährlich werden


----------



## DaStash (4. November 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Wie web.de berichtet wird es irgendwann Geräte von Palm geben wird die sich dann Drahtlos aufladen lassen können. Strom wird über ein Magnet Feld in den Akku quasi Transportiert.
> Wer mehr Wissen möchte sollte auf den Link Drücken.


Naja, Akkus durch Induktion aufzuladen gibt es aber schon ewig. Ich denke da gerade an meine 3 Jahre alte elektrische Zahnbürste.^^

MfG


----------



## theLamer (4. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Und eine seeehr alte Idee.
> Elektrische Zahnbürsten werden seit jahren so aufgeladen.
> Trafos funktionieren so etc.
> Eimal mit der EC Karte drüberrutschen schon ist die Karte im Arsc...



So ist es... und ob die Magnetfelder gut für andere KOmponenten sind, sei mal dahingestellt 
Ein SChöner Induktionsstrom, der kann schon Schaden anrichten


----------



## rabit (4. November 2009)

EMV ist ja ein Begriff hoffe ich und die versucht man ja durch Abschirmung zu vermeiden.
Bald isset so das jeder sehen kann ob jemand am PC war da einem die Haare zu Berge stehen.


----------



## Brzeczek (4. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, Akkus durch Induktion aufzuladen gibt es aber schon ewig. Ich denke da gerade an meine 3 Jahre alte elektrische Zahnbürste.^^
> 
> MfG




Ja schonn klar das gibt es "ewig" , aber noch kein Smart Phone hat es und ob es gefährlich ist für andere Hardware oder sogar dem Menschen kann nur die dafür zuständige Behörde machen. 
Die werden wohl kaum was auf dem Markt lassen was gefährlich ist.


----------



## DaStash (4. November 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ja schonn klar das gibt es "ewig" , aber noch kein Smart Phone hat es und ob es gefährlich ist für andere Hardware oder sogar dem Menschen kann nur die dafür zuständige Behörde machen.
> Die werden wohl kaum was auf dem Markt lassen was gefährlich ist.


Wenn es darum geht, dann solltest du das bei einer News auch so kommentieren.

MfG


----------



## Brzeczek (4. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn es darum geht, dann solltest du das bei einer News auch so kommentieren.
> 
> MfG




Wer es genau wissen möchte kann auch einfach im Link weiter lesen


----------



## DaStash (4. November 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Wer es genau wissen möchte kann auch einfach im Link weiter lesen


Wenn du nicht über das sprichst was in dem Link steht woher soll ich dann wissen das es mich interessiert, wenn dein angesprochenes Thema ja nicht neu ist?
Ich wollte ja nur mal eine kleine, konstruktive, Kritik anbringen.

MfG


----------



## TheOnLY (4. November 2009)

Diese Magnetfeld Lösung wird schon lange bei Elektrorasierern angewendet...
Schön das die technik jetz schon im handymarkt angekommen is


----------



## TheGamler (4. November 2009)

Zufälligerweiße hab ich grad den Beitrag gelesen 
iPhone: Das Powerpad macht kabelloses Aufladen möglich - Gear4, iPhone, Ladegerät, Powerpad, Kabellos - os-informer.de

Über die Risiken sowie der Effizienz wird logischerwiße nicht berichtet 
Aber es gibt ja auch schon länger Herde (also die Dinge zum kochen ^^)  die mit Induktion funktionieren. Vielleicht ist die Technik schon so fortgeschritten, dass zumindest kleine Geräte relativ strahlungsarm geladen werden können.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (4. November 2009)

Ob das so Gesund für Mensch und Tier ist?


----------



## DarkMo (4. November 2009)

wobei ich mir dbei aber irgendwie gedanken zum wirkungsgrad mach :/


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. November 2009)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> Ob ich einen Netzstecker am Laptop oder einen an einer Ladestation habe, macht für mich auch keinen großen Unterschied.
> Der einzige Interessante Aspekt ist, ob sich damit schneller laden lässt.


Wie willst du damit schneller laden?Das würde eventuell was,wenn der akku den induzierten strom direkt aufnehmen würde.Mir ist aber keine technik bekannt,die das bwewerkstelligen könnte.In meinen augen kann man froh sein,wenn das kabellose ladegerät genau so schnell lädt,wie ein konventionelles mit kabel. (von schnelladegeräten noch nichtmal gesprochen)


Woohoo schrieb:


> Ausgereifte kabellose Stromübertragung, das wäre was. Für PC, Drucker usw.


Na ich weiß nicht.Mir ist ein stromkabel doch deutlich lieber als ein gerät,was im umkreis von 10m so ziemlich alles zum leuchten bringt.


riedochs schrieb:


> Das gibt dann noch mehr Strahlung auf dem Schreibtisch.


...bis dann auch der user strahlt...


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. November 2009)

Ich bin gespannt wann so was normal wird. Ich finde die Idee nicht grade schlecht. Aber Magnete das passt nicht grade so gut zu Handys


----------



## Woohoo (4. November 2009)

> Zitat von *Woohoo*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit ausgereift meine ich ja auch gefahrlos.


----------



## Xel'Naga (5. November 2009)

Nein - nicht noch mehr Strom in der Luft !
Es gibt jetzt schon Menschen die bei einer Stromleitung leben und über Lebensqualitätsverlust sprechen.


----------



## DaStash (5. November 2009)

LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> Nein - nicht noch mehr Strom in der Luft !
> Es gibt jetzt schon Menschen die bei einer Stromleitung leben und über Lebensqualitätsverlust sprechen.


Inwiefern?

MfG


----------



## rabit (5. November 2009)

Kopfschmerzen, Schlafstörungen, Herzrhytmusstörungen, Missstimmungen, und auch plazebo.


----------



## kortos (5. November 2009)

das teil ist sehr gesundheitsfördernd!
super technik, denn das dumme volk wirds kaufen

wenn man sich damit befasst wird einem klar, wie die dinge laufen (Stromleitung, handymasten, wlan etc)


----------



## Brzeczek (5. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht über das sprichst was in dem Link steht woher soll ich dann wissen das es mich interessiert, wenn dein angesprochenes Thema ja nicht neu ist?
> Ich wollte ja nur mal eine kleine, konstruktive, Kritik anbringen.
> 
> MfG




Joa da hast du recht, deine Kritik ist richtig und angebracht


----------



## DaStash (6. November 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Joa da hast du recht, deine Kritik ist richtig und angebracht




MfG


----------



## Havenger (6. November 2009)

naja das mit dem magnet feld ist vlt ganz toll aber bestimmt auch problematisch ... vor allem aus gesundheitlicher sicht aber ohne dieses kritikpunkt wirklich eine innovative technik ...


----------



## Brzeczek (7. November 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> naja das mit dem magnet feld ist vlt ganz toll aber bestimmt auch problematisch ... vor allem aus gesundheitlicher sicht aber ohne dieses kritikpunkt wirklich eine innovative technik ...




Es wurde Wissenschaftlich nicht bewiesen das es Gesundheit schädlich ist.


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

ich glaube man müsste eher das gegenteil beweisen ^^


----------



## Bucklew (7. November 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Es wurde Wissenschaftlich nicht bewiesen das es Gesundheit schädlich ist.


Kann auch nicht, je größer die Frequenz eines Magnetfeldes, desto geringer ist die Durchdringung von Körpern (Skin-Effekt). Das normale 50Hz Wechselstromnetz dringt also wesentlich tiefer in den Körper ein als die Handystrahlen.

Bis heute gibt es - trotz Millarden Investionen in Forschung - KEINEN EINZIGEN beweis für die schädlichkeit von Handystrahlung u.ä., das sagt im Endeffekt alles.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Kann auch nicht, je größer die Frequenz eines Magnetfeldes, desto geringer ist die Durchdringung von Körpern (Skin-Effekt). Das normale 50Hz Wechselstromnetz dringt also wesentlich tiefer in den Körper ein als die Handystrahlen.


Naja,grau ist alle theorie.Wer will das messen?Link?
Sehr weit muß die strahlung übrigens auch nicht eindringen.Bereits das rückenmark erfüllt wichtige funktionen und das gehirn wird auch nur durch ein bißchen haut und shädeldecke "abgeschirmt".



> Bis heute gibt es - trotz Millarden Investionen in Forschung - KEINEN EINZIGEN beweis für die schädlichkeit von Handystrahlung u.ä., das sagt im Endeffekt alles.


Und dennoch scheint es nicht so richtig geklärt.Komischerweise gibt es auch menschen,die es nur im funkloch aushalten.


----------



## Bucklew (8. November 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja,grau ist alle theorie.Wer will das messen?Link?
> Sehr weit muß die strahlung übrigens auch nicht eindringen.Bereits das rückenmark erfüllt wichtige funktionen und das gehirn wird auch nur durch ein bißchen haut und shädeldecke "abgeschirmt".


Wir reden hier nicht von cm, sondern (zumindest im Hochfrequenten Mobilfunk u.ä.) eher von um bis nm:

Skin-Effekt ? Wikipedia

Die magnetischen Felder einer normalen Stromleitung dringen gerade mal 9,36mm in den Körper ein, die Handystrahlung (~900Mhz) gerade mal 3um. 

Kann auch jeder selbst ausprobieren, wenn er um sein UKW-Radio herumläuft, irgendwann bricht der Empfang ein, weil man den Radiowellen im Weg steht. 

Wer mir da erzählen will, dass das schädlich ist, der hat einen an der Waffel.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und dennoch scheint es nicht so richtig geklärt.Komischerweise gibt es auch menschen,die es nur im funkloch aushalten.


Ich denke das solche "Krankheiten" eher psychisch bedingt sind, als durch die wirklichen Felder. Bisher waren diese ganzen Fälle auf jeden fall immer Psychologisch bedingt (Schlaflosigkeit wegen einer Mobilfunkantenne, die noch gar nicht eingeschaltet war etc.)

Inzwischen werden die Antennen als Schornstein getarnt und siehe da: Plötzlich beschwert sich niemand mehr.


----------



## DarkMo (8. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Kann auch jeder selbst ausprobieren, wenn er um sein UKW-Radio herumläuft, irgendwann bricht der Empfang ein, weil man den Radiowellen im Weg steht.


hmm, ich hab mich schon öfter als antennenerweiterung für guten empfang missbraucht - demnach kann ich nur hoffen, das es wirklich mehr angst wie realität is xD


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht von cm, sondern (zumindest im Hochfrequenten Mobilfunk u.ä.) eher von um bis nm:
> 
> Skin-Effekt ? Wikipedia
> 
> Die magnetischen Felder einer normalen Stromleitung dringen gerade mal 9,36mm in den Körper ein, die Handystrahlung (~900Mhz) gerade mal 3um.


Ich hab da auch mal nen link.Wenn ich das richtig verstehe,dann beschreibt der "skin-effekt" aber nur das verhalten von elektischen leitern beim einsatz von wechselstrom und nicht das verhalten von funkwellen bzw. elektromagnetischen feldern beim durchdringen von gegenständen und körpern.Microwellen kommen doch außerdem auch weiter...



> Kann auch jeder selbst ausprobieren, wenn er um sein UKW-Radio herumläuft, irgendwann bricht der Empfang ein, weil man den Radiowellen im Weg steht.


Das ist so aber nur bei sehr schwachem empfang überprüfbar.Bei normalem hat es keinerlei auswirkungen ob du in der funkwelle stehst oder nicht.Bei schwachem empfang kann sogar ein menschlicher körper als antenne her halten (da brauchst du nur mal die radio-antenne angreifen).



> Wer mir da erzählen will, dass das schädlich ist, der hat einen an der Waffel.


Schädlich ist hier relativ.Es brauchen nur ein paar nervenfunktionen durcheinander zu kommen und schon spielt alles verrückt.
Für dich scheint dann also auch wetterfühligkeit nicht zu existieren.Wegen mangelnder nachweisbarkeit wurde dieses phänomen auch für lange zeit als humbug abgetan.Komischer weise hat sich das mit zunehmender anzahl der fälle in letzter zeit geändert.Warum wohl...




> Ich denke das solche "Krankheiten" eher psychisch bedingt sind, als durch die wirklichen Felder. Bisher waren diese ganzen Fälle auf jeden fall immer Psychologisch bedingt (Schlaflosigkeit wegen einer Mobilfunkantenne, die noch gar nicht eingeschaltet war etc.)


In dem von mir benannten fall hat der behandelnde arzt gemeint,das dem nicht so währe.



> Inzwischen werden die Antennen als Schornstein getarnt und siehe da: Plötzlich beschwert sich niemand mehr.


Wo denn??? Also bei uns sind die sektor-antennen der mobilfunkbetreiber meilenweit zu sehen.


----------



## Bucklew (8. November 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch mal nen link.Wenn ich das richtig verstehe,dann beschreibt der "skin-effekt" aber nur das verhalten von elektischen leitern beim einsatz von wechselstrom und nicht das verhalten von funkwellen bzw. elektromagnetischen feldern beim durchdringen von gegenständen und körpern.Microwellen kommen doch außerdem auch weiter...


Eine auf einen Körper auftreffende elektromagnetische Welle bildet dann im Körper nichts anderes als einen Strom und daher gilt dort der Skin-Effekt genauso. Und auch Mikrowellen dringen durch den menschlichen Körper nicht hindruch, das Essen in der Mirkowelle wird nur deswegen schneller gar, weil das Geschirr nur indirekt (also durch die Erwärmung des Essens) warm wird.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist so aber nur bei sehr schwachem empfang überprüfbar.Bei normalem hat es keinerlei auswirkungen ob du in der funkwelle stehst oder nicht.Bei schwachem empfang kann sogar ein menschlicher körper als antenne her halten (da brauchst du nur mal die radio-antenne angreifen).


Frage der Gegebenheiten, wenn natürlich von woanders ne Relexion kommt gehts nimmer. Grundsätzlich ist das aber durchaus möglich.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Schädlich ist hier relativ.Es brauchen nur ein paar nervenfunktionen durcheinander zu kommen und schon spielt alles verrückt.
> Für dich scheint dann also auch wetterfühligkeit nicht zu existieren.Wegen mangelnder nachweisbarkeit wurde dieses phänomen auch für lange zeit als humbug abgetan.Komischer weise hat sich das mit zunehmender anzahl der fälle in letzter zeit geändert.Warum wohl...


Wie gesagt: Es gibt bis heute absolut keinen wissenschaftlichen Beweis, nur Zeug von irgendwelchen Spinnern ohne Ahnung, komplett gefälschte Studien oder auch Studien, die absoluter Nonsens sind (z.B. gibt es eine Studie über die Gefährlichkeit von Handystrahlung um einen Handymastern herum, der niemals angeschaltet war).

Ich denke wir werden niemals einen Beweis sehen, weil es keinen geben kann. Die technischen Gründen habe ich ja oben schon genannt.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> In dem von mir benannten fall hat der behandelnde arzt gemeint,das dem nicht so währe.


Dieser "behandelnde arzt" ist zufällig einer der größten Mobilfunkkritiker. Das der das natürlich sagt ist logisch:

Dr. med. Joachim Mutter - Mobilfunk und Gesundheit  Freiburg, Innerer, Joachim, Umweltmedizin, Medizin, Mutter, Mobilfunk, Download  Doku.cc

Klar, wenn sich jemand einredet er wäre Elektrosensibel, dann spürt er natürlich einen Unterschied, wenn er nen Handy einschaltet. Das ist aber einfach nur eine psychische Ursache.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wo denn??? Also bei uns sind die sektor-antennen der mobilfunkbetreiber meilenweit zu sehen.


senderbilder
Pattrick Breloehr - Sender-Seiten


----------



## CentaX (8. November 2009)

Um mal aufs eigentlich Thema zurückzukommen...
An sich hört sichs ja witzig an. Neulich bei nem Arzt gewesen, so ein genial eingerichtetes Zimmer. Schreibitsch in der Mitte vom Zimmer, Kabellose Tastatur + Maus + Telefon ... Und vom Monitor geht ein DVI und ein Stromkabel weg -.-
Bei solchen Sachen wär das halt genial. Ebenso bei Lampen. Oder Lautsprechern (siehe das kabellose Logitech 5.1 System, das es mal gab - hinten keine Kabel für den Sound, Strom brauchte man aber trotzdem noch)
Aber der Wirkungsgrad wird es den Menschen wohl noch ein paar Jährchen unmöglich machen, diese Technik effizient im Haushalt einzusetzen..

Wenn man dann so 2025 flächendeckend Strom in Deutschland hat und sich jedes Teilchen genau den Anteil nimmt, den es braucht, wär das schon witzig^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Eine auf einen Körper auftreffende elektromagnetische Welle bildet dann im Körper nichts anderes als einen Strom und daher gilt dort der Skin-Effekt genauso.


Der skin-effect besagt aber auch,das sich nur auf der außenhaut ein strom bildet weil das pulsierende elektromagnetische feld in der mitte des leiters nichts anderes zu lässt.(gilt ja nur für wechselstrom)


> Und auch Mikrowellen dringen durch den menschlichen Körper nicht hindruch, das Essen in der Mirkowelle wird nur deswegen schneller gar, weil das Geschirr nur indirekt (also durch die Erwärmung des Essens) warm wird.


Leider habe ich nur formeln und keine definitiven zahlen zur eindringtiefe gefunden.Manche sprechen da für fleisch von bis zu 9mm.Allerdings ist diese von der art des materials bzw. dessen absorbtionsrate und der feldstärke abhängig.Knochen dürfte allerdings recht wenig "schirmen" und die haut+muskel darüber ist ja kaum der rede wert.



> Wie gesagt: Es gibt bis heute absolut keinen wissenschaftlichen Beweis, nur Zeug von irgendwelchen Spinnern ohne Ahnung, komplett gefälschte Studien oder auch Studien, die absoluter Nonsens sind (z.B. gibt es eine Studie über die Gefährlichkeit von Handystrahlung um einen Handymastern herum, der niemals angeschaltet war).


Es gibt auch studien zur ungefährlichkeit von handy-strahlen,welche dann allerdings genau so groben unfug darstellen.Mal davon abgesehen findet man bei studien nur das,wonach man auch sucht.Von daher glaube keiner studie,die du nicht selbst gefällscht hast.



> Ich denke wir werden niemals einen Beweis sehen, weil es keinen geben kann. Die technischen Gründen habe ich ja oben schon genannt.


Irgendwann wird schon einer den beweis antreten,egal was der dann beweißt.Es ist halt nur noch keiner darauf gekommen wie.




> Dieser "behandelnde arzt" ist zufällig einer der größten Mobilfunkkritiker. Das der das natürlich sagt ist logisch:
> 
> Dr. med. Joachim Mutter - Mobilfunk und Gesundheit  Freiburg, Innerer, Joachim, Umweltmedizin, Medizin, Mutter, Mobilfunk, Download  Doku.cc


Und ein arzt,der mobilfunkbefürworter ist,würde logischer weise das gegenteil behaupten.So ist das nunmal auf dieser welt...



> Klar, wenn sich jemand einredet er wäre Elektrosensibel, dann spürt er natürlich einen Unterschied, wenn er nen Handy einschaltet. Das ist aber einfach nur eine psychische Ursache.


Und einer,den es nicht betrifft und der ohne mobilfunk oder sein weltbild nicht kann,würde elektrosensibilität als unfug und psychologisch bedingt ab tun.Ich versuche eigentlich nur alles in betracht zu ziehen.Schließlich war die erde früher mal eine scheibe...


> senderbilder
> Pattrick Breloehr - Sender-Seiten


Cool!Ein neuer volkssport...such den sendemast.Ob das mal olympisch wird???



CentaX schrieb:


> An sich hört sichs ja witzig an. Neulich bei nem Arzt gewesen, so ein genial eingerichtetes Zimmer. Schreibitsch in der Mitte vom Zimmer, Kabellose Tastatur + Maus + Telefon ... Und vom Monitor geht ein DVI und ein Stromkabel weg -.-


...aber an der eingangstür ein fettes schild mit nem durchgestrichenem handy drauf,oder? Mal davon ab,dvi- und stromkabel hätte man ja noch verstecken können.Das sollte eigentlich kein großes problem sein,außer das display-panel ist frei schwebend.


> Wenn man dann so 2025 flächendeckend Strom in Deutschland hat und sich jedes Teilchen genau den Anteil nimmt, den es braucht, wär das schon witzig^^


Was...Bei euch gibt es noch keinen strom?Also bei uns kommt der schon ewig aus der steckdose.


----------



## CentaX (8. November 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> *...aber an der eingangstür ein fettes schild mit nem durchgestrichenem handy drauf,oder?* Mal davon ab,dvi- und stromkabel hätte man ja noch verstecken können.Das sollte eigentlich kein großes problem sein,außer das display-panel ist frei schwebend.



Oh man, das stimmt... Aber mal ehrlich, daran hält sich eh kaum einer 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was...Bei euch gibt es noch keinen strom?Also bei uns kommt der schon ewig aus der steckdose.



Ich mein überall in der Luft, verdammt


----------



## Bucklew (8. November 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der skin-effect besagt aber auch,das sich nur auf der außenhaut ein strom bildet weil das pulsierende elektromagnetische feld in der mitte des leiters nichts anderes zu lässt.(gilt ja nur für wechselstrom)


Genau und gilt auch als Eindringtiefe für elektromagnetische Wellen, weil der Körper eben nichts anderes als ein Leiter in diesem Moment ist.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nur formeln und keine definitiven zahlen zur eindringtiefe gefunden.Manche sprechen da für fleisch von bis zu 9mm.Allerdings ist diese von der art des materials bzw. dessen absorbtionsrate und der feldstärke abhängig.Knochen dürfte allerdings recht wenig "schirmen" und die haut+muskel darüber ist ja kaum der rede wert.


Diese 9mm sind richtig für das normale 50Hz-Stromnetz (s.o.). Allerdings, was viele vergessen: Uns umgibt jederzeit, auch im Funknetz-losen sauerland das Magnetfeld der Erde mit einer Magnetfeldstärke weit oberhalb jeder Hochspannungsleitung und Handy - komischerweise interessiert das niemanden.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es gibt auch studien zur ungefährlichkeit von handy-strahlen,welche dann allerdings genau so groben unfug darstellen.Mal davon abgesehen findet man bei studien nur das,wonach man auch sucht.Von daher glaube keiner studie,die du nicht selbst gefällscht hast.


Klar gibt es die, nur wer etwas behauptet (Handystrahlen sind gefährlich) der soll das ganze bitte auch beweisen. Was man aber bisher so an Spinnern gesehen hat, die da rumliefen (einige Dokus geschaut) - omg sag ich da nur.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird schon einer den beweis antreten,egal was der dann beweißt.Es ist halt nur noch keiner darauf gekommen wie.


Die nicht-existenz von Gefährlichkeit von Handystrahlen (oder generell elektromagnetischer Strahlung) ist defakto überhaupt nicht möglich. Da wird es immer Leute geben, die behaupten, dass es schädlich ist. Egal wieviele Beweise, Studien o.ä. es gibt.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und ein arzt,der mobilfunkbefürworter ist,würde logischer weise das gegenteil behaupten.So ist das nunmal auf dieser welt...


Ein Arzt der Befürworter ist hätte vllt das richtige getan - den Mann von nem Psychiater behandeln und heilen lassen. So muss der durch die Einöde tingeln anstelle geheilt zu werden, nur weil Mr. Anti-Mobilfunk ihn vor seinen Karren spannt.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und einer,den es nicht betrifft und der ohne mobilfunk oder sein weltbild nicht kann,würde elektrosensibilität als unfug und psychologisch bedingt ab tun.Ich versuche eigentlich nur alles in betracht zu ziehen.Schließlich war die erde früher mal eine scheibe...


Mein Weltbild ist als entsprechender Student erstmal das elektrotechnische  Daher habe ich mich (weil mich das Thema nunmal interessiert) lange mit den ganzen "Argumenten" und "Fakten" der Mobilfunkgegner auseinander gesetzt und auch die technischen Grundlagen durchforstet (s.o., Skin-Effekt). Außer irgendwelchen halbgaren Theorien oder so Einzelfällen wie den oben zitierten gibt es GAR NICHTS an fundierten Belgen über die Schädlichkeit von Mobilfunkstrahlen. Stattdessen haufenweise Belege dafür, dass das ganze nur psychologisch wirkt (bei getarnten Mobilfunkantennen geht die Zahl der Beschwerden plötzlich gegen 0, bei ungetarnten aber abgeschalteten (!) Anlagen ist sie genauso hoch wie bei eingeschalteten - noch fragen?).



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Cool!Ein neuer volkssport...such den sendemast.Ob das mal olympisch wird???


Auf jeden Fall, zumindest für die Handynetzbetreiber, die jetzt nicht ständig irgendwelche Klagen wegen den Handymasten haben. Was schon zeigt, was für eine subjektive Gefahr das ganze ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Genau und gilt auch als Eindringtiefe für elektromagnetische Wellen, weil der Körper eben nichts anderes als ein Leiter in diesem Moment ist.


Naja,ein schlechter leiter...Mal davon ab,dieser effekt tritt nur auf,wenn im inneren des leiters ein elektromagnetisches feld herrscht.Also entweder mann hat trotzdem ein solches in sich mit umgekehrter polarität oder der menschliche körper leitet so schlecht,das man es nicht hat wobei die beschreibung des effektes dann eigentlich nicht mehr zu trifft (wenn man`s wörtlich nimmt)


> Diese 9mm sind richtig für das normale 50Hz-Stromnetz (s.o.). Allerdings, was viele vergessen: Uns umgibt jederzeit, auch im Funknetz-losen sauerland das Magnetfeld der Erde mit einer Magnetfeldstärke weit oberhalb jeder Hochspannungsleitung und Handy - komischerweise interessiert das niemanden.


Im gegensatz zu künstlich erzeugten feldern wird das erdmagnetfeld nicht pulsieren und dementsprechend weniger bis gar keine spannung in den menschlichen körper induzieren können.Das macht doch einen ziemlich großen unterschied.


> Klar gibt es die, nur wer etwas behauptet (Handystrahlen sind gefährlich) der soll das ganze bitte auch beweisen. Was man aber bisher so an Spinnern gesehen hat, die da rumliefen (einige Dokus geschaut) - omg sag ich da nur.


Und ich könnte jetzt sagen,das jemand der handystrahlen für unbedenklich hält dies beweisen soll.Solange weder noch bewiesen ist,kann man nur speckulieren.Das reicht aber in meinen augen nicht um jemanden als spinner hin zu stellen.Asbest wurde früher auch als ungefährlich hin gestellt und jahre später fand man heraus,das es krebs verursachen kann.


> Die nicht-existenz von Gefährlichkeit von Handystrahlen (oder generell elektromagnetischer Strahlung) ist defakto überhaupt nicht möglich. Da wird es immer Leute geben, die behaupten, dass es schädlich ist. Egal wieviele Beweise, Studien o.ä. es gibt.


Das mag sein,aber wenn die gefährlichkeit bewiesen wird ist es doch genau so,nur mit umgedrehten vorzeichen.


> Ein Arzt der Befürworter ist hätte vllt das richtige getan - den Mann von nem Psychiater behandeln und heilen lassen. So muss der durch die Einöde tingeln anstelle geheilt zu werden, nur weil Mr. Anti-Mobilfunk ihn vor seinen Karren spannt.


Sicher?Und was ist wenn selbst mit behandlung die symphtome nicht weg gehen oder schlimmer sie verschwinden,weil er sich einredet das sie nicht da sind und er deshalb später einfach um kippt?Eine medailie hat immer zwei seiten.


> Mein Weltbild ist als entsprechender Student erstmal das elektrotechnische  Daher habe ich mich (weil mich das Thema nunmal interessiert) lange mit den ganzen "Argumenten" und "Fakten" der Mobilfunkgegner auseinander gesetzt ...


...und deine felsenfeste meinung gebildet.Ich für meinen teil werde mir alles offen halten.Wenigsten bin ich durch diese diskussion (und google) etwas schlauer geworden.Dennoch beende ich das jetzt mal,weil wie CentaX schon meinte ist das hier *totaly offtopic*.


----------



## Bucklew (8. November 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja,ein schlechter leiter...Mal davon ab,dieser effekt tritt nur auf,wenn im inneren des leiters ein elektromagnetisches feld herrscht.Also entweder mann hat trotzdem ein solches in sich mit umgekehrter polarität oder der menschliche körper leitet so schlecht,das man es nicht hat wobei die beschreibung des effektes dann eigentlich nicht mehr zu trifft (wenn man`s wörtlich nimmt)


Dieses innere Feld entsteht durch den außen fließenden Strom. Ein innen vorhandener Strom ist dafür nicht vonnöten. Ist ungefähr das Prinzip wie bei der Wirbelstrombremse.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Im gegensatz zu künstlich erzeugten feldern wird das erdmagnetfeld nicht pulsieren und dementsprechend weniger bis gar keine spannung in den menschlichen körper induzieren können.Das macht doch einen ziemlich großen unterschied.


Ja dann solltest du nur nicht tanzen oder dich um die eigene Achse drehen oder generell bewegen 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und ich könnte jetzt sagen,das jemand der handystrahlen für unbedenklich hält dies beweisen soll.Solange weder noch bewiesen ist,kann man nur speckulieren.Das reicht aber in meinen augen nicht um jemanden als spinner hin zu stellen.Asbest wurde früher auch als ungefährlich hin gestellt und jahre später fand man heraus,das es krebs verursachen kann.


Dann wirst du wohl niemals eine Antwort haben können, denn die bisher größte wissenschaftliche Untersuchung hat zu dem Thema wie gesagt GAR NICHTS gefunden. Also noch nichtmal den Hauch eines Indiz, dass da etwas dran sein könnte. Das sagt für mich im Grunde alles. Und wenn du dir mal die Mobilfunkgegner anschaust (wie gesagt, gabs ja in einigen Dokus) dann kannst du die auch nur noch Spinner nennen 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sicher?Und was ist wenn selbst mit behandlung die symphtome nicht weg gehen oder schlimmer sie verschwinden,weil er sich einredet das sie nicht da sind und er deshalb später einfach um kippt?Eine medailie hat immer zwei seiten.


Dann wäre er ein weltweites Novum, bisher hat sich noch JEDER der menschen, die dies behaupten, als falsch herausgestellt (anders gesagt einfach die Krankheit eingeblidet). Ich denke, wenn man in seinem Funkloch ohne das ers merkt einen Funkturm hinstellt, würde er da immer noch bleiben. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...und deine felsenfeste meinung gebildet.Ich für meinen teil werde mir alles offen halten.Wenigsten bin ich durch diese diskussion (und google) etwas schlauer geworden.Dennoch beende ich das jetzt mal,weil wie CentaX schon meinte ist das hier *totaly offtopic*.


Ja, inzwischen eine felsenfeste Meinung. Aber ich find wir sind noch ontopic genug, immerhin gehts hier ja um die Gefahren der bösen Funkwellen.

Ich frage mich nebenbei was mit den Monteuren solcher Anlagen sind, immerhin werden die auch bei Reperatur wenn möglich nicht abgeschaltet. Die müssten ja alle schon tot sein....


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. November 2009)

Ok...ich kanns nicht lassen...



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ja dann solltest du nur nicht tanzen oder dich um die eigene Achse drehen oder generell bewegen


Mal rein hypothetisch,du nimmst einen dauermagneten in form einer kugel von 2 m durchmesser und platzierst darauf einen stift aus eisen (ich lasse das mit dem wasser und schlechterer leiter mal weg) mit einem durchmesser von 1 mm und einer höhe von 5 mm.Wenn du diesen drahtstift nun drehst oder bewegst wird da ein strom induziert?Ich glaube nicht,da sich der drahtstift in einem statischen magnetfeld bewegt,welches nicht die polung ändert.
Anders würde es aussehen,wenn der dauermagnet ein elektrischer magnet währe,der mit wechselstrom befeuert oder sich der dauermagnet mit den polen im wechsel unter dem drahtstift hindurch drehen würde.Ich glaube aber nicht,das du dich mit grob geschätzten 10000 km/s über beide erdpole hinweg bewegen kannst,um einen effekt zu spüren.


> Ich frage mich nebenbei was mit den Monteuren solcher Anlagen sind, immerhin werden die auch bei Reperatur wenn möglich nicht abgeschaltet. Die müssten ja alle schon tot sein....


Unterhalb der sektor-antennen ist ein toter raum,in dem kein empfang von dieser antenne machbar ist.Das liegt daran,das dieser antennentypus eine richtantenne ist,die gezielt in eine richtung strahlt.(link) Dies ist aber kein problem,da sich die funkzellen überlappen.(dur wirst also nicht nur max. stereo sondern förmlich surround bestrahlt und das nur von handy-masten)


> Ja, inzwischen eine felsenfeste Meinung. Aber ich find wir sind noch ontopic genug, immerhin gehts hier ja um die Gefahren der bösen Funkwellen.


Problem nur,das du von deiner meinung nicht abrückst und ich auch noch keinen grund kenne,warum ich deiner meinung näher kommen sollte.Von daher gäbe das nur ein hin und her mit den immer gleichen argumenten ohne das einer auch nur 1m boden gewinnt.


----------



## Havenger (8. November 2009)

also bis man das richtig einsetzt sollte man wirklich erst mal ein paar langzeit tests durchführen ...

man sieht ja zum teil erst jetzt nach fast 20 jahren ( wo handys richtig populär wurden ) was die für auswirkungen auf den körper und besonders den kopf haben ...


----------



## Bucklew (9. November 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ok...ich kanns nicht lassen...


Ist auch gut so 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mal rein hypothetisch,du nimmst einen dauermagneten in form einer kugel von 2 m durchmesser und platzierst darauf einen stift aus eisen (ich lasse das mit dem wasser und schlechterer leiter mal weg) mit einem durchmesser von 1 mm und einer höhe von 5 mm.Wenn du diesen drahtstift nun drehst oder bewegst wird da ein strom induziert?Ich glaube nicht,da sich der drahtstift in einem statischen magnetfeld bewegt,welches nicht die polung ändert.


Natürlich wird da was induziert. Wenn du jetzt aufstehst, geht das Erdmagnetfeld (hypotetisch gesehen, kA welche Himmelsrichtung du schaust) durch dich hindurch, von vorne nach hinten. Drehst du dich um, geht es von hinten nach vorne, also genau umgekehrt. Also hat sich das Magnetfeld umgepolt und das sorgt natürlich für einen induzierten Strom. Wenn du dich jetzt im Kreis drehst - mals dir selbst aus 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Anders würde es aussehen,wenn der dauermagnet ein elektrischer magnet währe,der mit wechselstrom befeuert oder sich der dauermagnet mit den polen im wechsel unter dem drahtstift hindurch drehen würde.Ich glaube aber nicht,das du dich mit grob geschätzten 10000 km/s über beide erdpole hinweg bewegen kannst,um einen effekt zu spüren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rabit (9. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Kann auch nicht, je größer die Frequenz eines Magnetfeldes, desto geringer ist die Durchdringung von Körpern (Skin-Effekt). Das normale 50Hz Wechselstromnetz dringt also wesentlich tiefer in den Körper ein als die Handystrahlen.
> 
> Bis heute gibt es - trotz Millarden Investionen in Forschung - KEINEN EINZIGEN beweis für die schädlichkeit von Handystrahlung u.ä., das sagt im Endeffekt alles.



Überleg dochmal mit wieviel mW ein Handy strahlt?

Achso ich wusste nicht das z.B Trafos im Gleichstrom zur Induktion betrieben wird.(Je niedriger die Frequenz umso höher die Durchdringung der Strahlen laut deiner Theorie)
Ich dachte Wechselfelder durchdringen die Sekundärspule.
Also durchdringt das Magnetfeld von Gleichstrom am aller stärksten AHA gut zu wissen.
Deswegen ist es auch aufwendig Hochfrquente Leitungen abzuschirmen weil die durchdringen ja nix.

Mikrowellen und Skinneffekt sorry Du schmeisst da einiges durcheinander.
Also wenn Mikrowellen nicht einen Körper durchdringen gar durchschiessen und es bis zur Verkohlung verbrennen, dann habe ich 6 Jahre Elektrotechnik umsonst Studiert und meine Projektarbeit über den Magnetron das mir vom Prof mit einer 1 bewertet wurde für die Katz gemacht.
Ich schmeisse meinen Beruf weg und werde Bäcker und backe kleine Brötchen.

Schau mal was Mikrowellen machen können wenn genug Leistung in Watt dahintersteckt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmOxEmkZqjk

Also es gibt Töne in einem bestimten Frequenzbereich die Gebäude zum einstürzen bringen in einer überschaubaren Zeit.
Dann gibt es tatsächlich Leute die behaupten das ein Mensch ca 60 bis 80 Jahre im Elektrosmog lebt und und das hat keine Auswirkung auf die Gesundheit hmmm?


----------



## Bucklew (9. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Überleg dochmal mit wieviel mW ein Handy strahlt?


Verdammt wenig (im Vergleich zu anderen Quellen), was die Gefahr nochmals stark reduziert.



rabit schrieb:


> Achso ich wusste nicht das z.B Trafos im Gleichstrom zur Induktion betrieben wird.(Je niedriger die Frequenz umso höher die Durchdringung der Strahlen laut deiner Theorie)
> Ich dachte Wechselfelder durchdringen die Sekundärspule.
> Also durchdringt das Magnetfeld von Gleichstrom am aller stärksten AHA gut zu wissen.
> Deswegen ist es auch aufwendig Hochfrquente Leitungen abzuschirmen weil die durchdringen ja nix.


Was hat die Durchdringung eines mit Wechselstrom durchflossenen Leiter mit einem Trafo zu tun? Außer natürlich, dass auch da der Strom nur in den äußeren Bereichen des Leiters fließen, je höher die Frequenz desto schmaler dieser Bereich?



rabit schrieb:


> Mikrowellen und Skinneffekt sorry Du schmeisst da einiges durcheinander.
> Also wenn Mikrowellen nicht einen Körper durchdringen gar durchschiessen und es bis zur Verkohlung verbrennen, dann habe ich 6 Jahre Elektrotechnik umsonst Studiert und meine Projektarbeit über den Magnetron das mir vom Prof mit einer 1 bewertet wurde für die Katz gemacht.
> Ich schmeisse meinen Beruf weg und werde Bäcker und backe kleine Brötchen.


Ja, solltest du vielleicht wirklich tun, denn dieser Zusammenhang wurde so u.A. von einem Univ-Prof für Allgemeine Elektrotechnik zusammengefasst. Nein, Mikrowellen durchschiessen keine Körper (zumindest keine aus Wasser bestehenden, so wie du, ich oder dein Sonntagsbraten), egal wie oft das die Menschen noch glauben. Mikrowellen bringen schlicht und einfach die Wassermoleküle zum schwingen (weil gleiche Wellenlänge) und das (oh wunder!) von außen nach innen und NICHT von innen nach außer oder gleichmäßig. Was eben wieder genau zu dem Skineffekt führt, wie es auch hier steht:

Elektrosmoginfo



> Der Skin-Effekt ist die Eigenschaft eines Wechsel- bzw. Hochfrequenz-Stromes    in einem Leiter durch Prozesse der Induktion Feldlinien an die Oberfläche    zu drängen.
> *Dies begrenzt die Eindringtiefe eines von außen eingestrahlten elektromagnetischen    Feldes in das Objekt und somit auch dessen Wirksamkeit im Innern.*



Um das zu kapieren waren sogar die Mythbuster schlau genug 
YouTube - Mythbusters - Microwave Myths
Ab 3:20, bevor du jetzt noch den armen Sonntagsbraten verbrennen lässt 



rabit schrieb:


> Schau mal was Mikrowellen machen können wenn genug Leistung in Watt dahintersteckt.
> YouTube - traube mikrowelle


Netter Trick, aber eben einfach nur ein Trick:
Re: Why do grapes spark in the microwave?



rabit schrieb:


> Also es gibt Töne in einem bestimten Frequenzbereich die Gebäude zum einstürzen bringen in einer überschaubaren Zeit.






rabit schrieb:


> Dann gibt es tatsächlich Leute die behaupten das ein Mensch ca 60 bis 80 Jahre im Elektrosmog lebt und und das hat keine Auswirkung auf die Gesundheit hmmm?


Für den Beweis dieser Behauptung kriegst du sicher den Nobelpreis. Na dann los, die nächste 1 wartet sicher schon


----------



## rabit (9. November 2009)

Ich werde Bäcker.
Je niedriger die Frequenz umso niedriger die Eindringtiefe bei gleicher Wellenlänge ist richtig hatte mich vertan sorry.

Mikrowellen Wellenlängen sind Variabel
Zitat:
Der Mikrowellenherd verwendet Mikrowellen im Bereich von 12        cm Wellenlänge (2450 MHz). Diese durchdringen das Gargut einige Zentimeter        und werden durch Wassermoleküle im inneren des Garguts absorbiert.        Dadurch erwärmt sich das Gargut nicht nur von außen, wie bei        anderen Öfen, sondern von innen.
Link UNI München:Spektrum - Microwellen



Dein Link bestätigt das nur:
Schau mal wie die Durchdringung bei 900MHZ ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brauche keine einsen mehr Arbeite schon seit 10Jahren.
Aber Unabhängig davon wiviele Dipl. Ings hier angetroffen habe, habe ich noch nicht mal in meinen 6J im Campus begegnet.
Aber unabhängig davon finde ich das schön das Du Elko studierst sehr interessant.
Was mich faszniert hat sind Quecksilber Gleichrichter. Schau dir die mal an im Gegensatz zu heute.OMG


----------



## Bucklew (9. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Der Mikrowellenherd verwendet Mikrowellen im Bereich von 12        cm Wellenlänge (2450 MHz). Diese durchdringen das Gargut einige Zentimeter        und werden durch Wassermoleküle im inneren des Garguts absorbiert.        Dadurch erwärmt sich das Gargut nicht nur von außen, wie bei        anderen Öfen, sondern von innen.
> Link UNI München:Spektrum - Microwellen


Die Frage ist, wie man "Durchdringung" definiert. Grundsätzlich (da die Durchdringung ja ein exponentieller Zusammenhang ist und es damit IMMER eine unendlich Durchdringung gibt, wenn auch unendlich klein) redet man bei Eindringtiefe immer von dem Punkt, ab dem nur noch ~37% der Stärke von außen noch da sind. Wenn du dir mal den Mythbusterlink anschaust, siehst du, dass man kaum von einigen Zentimetern sprechen kann (zumindest für eine sichtbare Wirksamkeit der Mikrowellen).



rabit schrieb:


> Dein Link bestätigt das nur:
> Schau mal wie die Durchdringung bei 900MHZ ist.
> 
> 
> ...


Unterstützt ja ungefähr was ich sage - bei der Haut liegt man bei ungefähr 2cm, bei Muskeln schon nur bei 1cm. Und schon bei 9Ghz liegen die Werte 10x drunter. Man sollte also eher Angst vor zu kleinen, als zu großen Frequenzen haben 



rabit schrieb:


> Brauche keine einsen mehr Arbeite schon seit 10Jahren.
> Aber Unabhängig davon wiviele Dipl. Ings hier angetroffen habe, habe ich noch nicht mal in meinen 6J im Campus begegnet.
> Aber unabhängig davon finde ich das schön das Du Elko studierst sehr interessant.


Ja hier ist irgendwie nen ganz schöner Ingenieurhort, da muss man schon wirklich aufpassen, was man so schreibt, nicht das man was falsches schreibt 



rabit schrieb:


> Was mich faszniert hat sind Quecksilber Gleichrichter. Schau dir die mal an im Gegensatz zu heute.OMG


JETZT sind wir wirklich offtopic  Aber ja, die Dinger sind geil


----------



## rabit (9. November 2009)

Diese Eindringtiefe reicht schon um Schaden anzurichten.
Also wenn ich hier in meiner "Amtssprache schreibe", versteht mich nur noch ein beruflicher Artgenosse.
Hatte schon mal einen auf die Nuss von der Geschäftsführung bekommen da ich zu spezifisch rede/schreibe. Entschuldige bitte meine entsprechende Wortwahl.(Verständigkeitshalber).
Ganz ehrlich werder ist es nachweislich bewiesen ob es gesundheitsschädlich ist noch umgekehrt.
Man sugeriert natürlich die neutralität um die Produkte auf dem Markt los zu werden.
Wenn Du wirklich auf dem Weg zum Ing bist wissen wir beide das es genug Profs gibt die laut ihren Protokollen das gegenteil beweisen-/wollen.


----------



## Bucklew (9. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Diese Eindringtiefe reicht schon um Schaden anzurichten.


Da sagt eine große von der EU bezahlten Studie aber das Gegenteil, bzw. es konnte kein Schaden festgestellt werden.

Mir persönlich reicht das, wenn ich mir anschaue was für "Argumente" die Gegner haben. Ich sags mal so: WENN das ganze derartig gefährlich wäre, hätte schon längst ein Gegner das ganze beweisen müssen. Zumal das ganze ja nicht irgendeine Randtechnik ist, mit der vllt nur ein paar 10-100.000 Menschen in Kontakt kommen, sondern nun schon lange überall im Alltag von Millionen Menschen (wenn nicht Millarden) genutzte Technik.

Dieselben Diskussionen gab es bei der ersten Fahrt des Adlers, da wurde auch vorher behauptet, dass die Fahrt mit weniger als 30km/h zu Gehirnschäden führen würde. Noch Fragen? 



rabit schrieb:


> Wenn Du wirklich auf dem Weg zum Ing bist wissen wir beide das es genug Profs gibt die laut ihren Protokollen das gegenteil beweisen-/wollen.


Es gab auch eine Studie, die das Potential für eine Gefährdung nachweisen konnte, allerdings stellte sie sich hinterher als gefälscht heraus (hatte ich schon verlinkt).


----------



## rabit (9. November 2009)

Ja gut ich zeige dir jetzt mal auch einen Link was mit unter das Gegenteil beweist.
Krank durch Mobilfunk
http://www.buergerwelle.de/d/doc/aktuell/warnke.htm
Aber als damals die Atombombe gezündet wurde hätte auch keiner gedacht das solche Schäden verursacht werden. Alle Profs haben dran gearbeitet aber keiner von denen konnte die Wirkung vorhersagen.
Sonst wären alle Profs und Ings so ne Art Nostradamus.
Schau 3. Generation danach, die Menschen sind immernoch behindert.
Nachher ist man immer schlauer.
Und ganz ehrlich egal ob Prof oder wer auch immer.
Die können nix vorhersagen sonder alle Profs versuchen ereignisse nachzustellen und versuchen es zu erklären.


----------



## Bucklew (9. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Ja gut ich zeige dir jetzt mal auch einen Link was mit unter das Gegenteil beweist.
> Krank durch Mobilfunk
> Warnke: Gefahr durch EMF!


Da steht nichts drin, was auch nur Ansatzweise als Beweis gelten kann. Eine medizinische Studie über 10 Personen ist einfach nur lachhaft und ein billiger Witz. Genauso wie irgendwelche Leute, die irgendwen verklagen wollen, weil sie wohl zuviel Geld an der Krankenversicherung gespart haben.



rabit schrieb:


> Aber als damals die Atombombe gezündet wurde hätte auch keiner gedacht das solche Schäden verursacht werden. Alle Profs haben dran gearbeitet aber keiner von denen konnte die Wirkung vorhersagen.


Der Unterschied: Wir sind heute 70 Jahre weiter in der Forschung und können daher Langzeit- und Spätfolgen viel besser im vorraus bestimmen, als das damals der Fall war.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ist auch gut so


Sorry,wenn ich da wiedersprechen muß und du es aus deiner sicht sicherlich nicht verstehst,aber als handwerker,der mittlerweile 12 jahre facharbeiter ist,habe ich gelernt das es besser ist den mund zu halten und nix zu sagen.Blöderweise hat man dadurch ziemlich oft mit sich zu kämpfen,da das was architekten,bauleiter,kunden und andere von sich geben gern auch mal zum totlachen ist.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Natürlich wird da was induziert. Wenn du jetzt aufstehst, geht das Erdmagnetfeld (hypotetisch gesehen, kA welche Himmelsrichtung du schaust) durch dich hindurch, von vorne nach hinten. Drehst du dich um, geht es von hinten nach vorne, also genau umgekehrt. Also hat sich das Magnetfeld umgepolt und das sorgt natürlich für einen induzierten Strom. Wenn du dich jetzt im Kreis drehst - mals dir selbst aus


Du hast mein bespiel nicht verstanden.Du bewegst dich auf der erde in einem homogenen magnetfeld(theoretisch zumindest).Dabei sind die dimensionen aber so groß,das du nicht so einfach von einem bereich mit der einen polung in den anderen bereich mit der etgegengesetzten polung kommst.Und nur weil du dich in dem feld bewegst und dich innerhalb der selben polung hin und her drehen kannst,polt sich doch noch lange nix um (wenn das erdmagnetfeld den selben bedingungen unterliegt wie das eines dauermagneten).Dementsprechend,wenn du einen dauermagneten hast und du auf einer seite (polseite) von diesem eine spule hin und her drehst,dann wird in die spule doch kein strom induziert.(wie auch,fehlt doch der polwechsel)




> Dennoch kraxeln die durchaus auch direkt an den Antennen o.ä. vorbei und keine Richtantenne der Welt (zumindest im kommerziellen Bereich) schafft es 100% der Leistung in die richtige Richtung zu strahlen, irgendwelche Verluste gibt es immer.
> Dennoch müssten solche Leute ja quasi direkt von der Antenne geröstet werden, wenn Oma Erna 5 km weiter wegen den bösen Wellen vom Schlaf abgehalten wird.


Die kraxeln aber bestimmt nicht durch das strahlungsfeld.
Richtantennen strahlen vieleicht nicht 100% in eine richtung,aber selbst wenn es nur 90% währen kähme seitlich und hinter der antenne im verhältnis gesehen sehr wenig an (die 10% würden sich auf min. 50% der rundum-fläche verteilen,bei sektorantennen aufgrund des strahlungsbereiches evt. sogar 65-70% der rundum-fläche)


> Der Unterschied: Wir sind heute 70 Jahre weiter in der Forschung und können daher Langzeit- und Spätfolgen viel besser im vorraus bestimmen, als das damals der Fall war.


Ich könnte jetzt mit dir wetten,das die das zu zeiten der atombombenentwicklung auch gesagt haben. Mal davon abgesehen ist die menschheit absolut dämlich!Würde es eine außerirdische zivilisation geben,die die planeten abklappert und die jeweiligen völker nach zukunftssicherheit und intelligenz beurteilt,so wären wir schon längst als bestrafung ausgerottet worden.


----------



## rabit (9. November 2009)

@TurricanVeteran
Erde Dipolfeld und kein Wechselfeld hast recht aber naja egal.
Sorry er wird es nicht verstehen.
Er hat zu wenig Erfahrung.
Ich glaube ich war auch so.
Aber wenn er später sieht, dass er an den einfachsten Sachen erstmal einen Schritt zurück gehen muss wird er gewisse Themen anders behandeln.
Und wenn er Verantwortung trägt, wird er sich 1000 mal absichern bevor er eine These erstellt.
Wir Ingeneure und die Professoren sind nur gute Beobachter und können nachstellen mehr nicht wir essen und gehen auf die Toilette wie jeder andere Mensch auch.
Wir haben keine besondere übernatürliche Begabung wir befassen uns nur mit den Themen die in der Vergangenheit aufgetreten sind und versuchen dieses zu erklären.
Du wirst sehen das Irgendwelche Produkte die Du geplant und hergestellt hast von dem Anwender besser verstanden wird als Du selber als Entiwckler.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran
> Erde Dipolfeld und kein Wechselfeld hast recht aber naja egal.


Nunja,jetzt weiß ich auch die begriffe dafür wieder.Mal sehen wie lange...Ich brauchs ja im prizip nicht.


> Sorry er wird es nicht verstehen.
> Er hat zu wenig Erfahrung.


Was heißt erfahrung...Ich weiß das auch bloß,weil ich raumkrümmung und gravimetrische effekte recht interessant finde.



> Ich glaube ich war auch so.


Wer war als jugendlicher/junger erwachsener nicht ein wenig stur.Wenns denn nur immer in die richtige richtung gegangen wäre... *kopfkratz*


----------



## Bucklew (9. November 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du hast mein bespiel nicht verstanden.Du bewegst dich auf der erde in einem homogenen magnetfeld(theoretisch zumindest).Dabei sind die dimensionen aber so groß,das du nicht so einfach von einem bereich mit der einen polung in den anderen bereich mit der etgegengesetzten polung kommst.Und nur weil du dich in dem feld bewegst und dich innerhalb der selben polung hin und her drehen kannst,polt sich doch noch lange nix um (wenn das erdmagnetfeld den selben bedingungen unterliegt wie das eines dauermagneten).Dementsprechend,wenn du einen dauermagneten hast und du auf einer seite (polseite) von diesem eine spule hin und her drehst,dann wird in die spule doch kein strom induziert.(wie auch,fehlt doch der polwechsel)


Du redest (zumindest wenn ich deine Ausführung mit dem Dauermagneten und der spule richtig verstehe) von zwei Punkten auf der Erde: Dem (magnetischen) Nordpol Südpol. Überall sonst auf der Erde sind die Magnetfelder allerdings parallel (bzw. annähernd parallel) zum Erdboden. Wenn du darin stehst und dich um 180° rumdrehst dreht sich logischerweise auch das Magnetfeld, das deinem Körper durchdringt um 180°. Wenn du frontal vor einem Wasserstrahl stehst wirst du ja auch vorne nass und wenn du dich 180° umdrehst hinten.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die kraxeln aber bestimmt nicht durch das strahlungsfeld.
> Richtantennen strahlen vieleicht nicht 100% in eine richtung,aber selbst wenn es nur 90% währen kähme seitlich und hinter der antenne im verhältnis gesehen sehr wenig an (die 10% würden sich auf min. 50% der rundum-fläche verteilen,bei sektorantennen aufgrund des strahlungsbereiches evt. sogar 65-70% der rundum-fläche)


Du solltest den Monteuren nächstes Mal zugucken, dann diskutieren wir das nochmal 
Das mit dem Anteil der Energie stimmt natürlich, gilt dann aber auch genauso für die nach vorne abgestrahlte und was dann so nach mehreren Hundert Metern von der Leistung so eines Handymasten beim Menschen ankommt ist verdammt wenig.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt mit dir wetten,das die das zu zeiten der atombombenentwicklung auch gesagt haben.


Wir könnten natürlich auch jeglichen technischen Fortschritt einfach weglassen. Würden wir immer noch auf den Bäumen hocken und uns gegenseitig die Flöhe aus dem Fell puhlen. Sorry, dann sterb ich lieber mit 70 an nem Hirntumor


----------



## rabit (10. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Du redest (zumindest wenn ich deine Ausführung mit dem Dauermagneten und der spule richtig verstehe) von zwei Punkten auf der Erde: Dem (magnetischen) Nordpol Südpol. Überall sonst auf der Erde sind die Magnetfelder allerdings parallel (bzw. annähernd parallel) zum Erdboden. Wenn du darin stehst und dich um 180° rumdrehst dreht sich logischerweise auch das Magnetfeld, das deinem Körper durchdringt um 180°. Wenn du frontal vor einem Wasserstrahl stehst wirst du ja auch vorne nass und wenn du dich 180° umdrehst hinten.



So wie ich ihn verstanden habe, durchdringt das Magnetfeld den Gluteus maximus und tritt aus dem Kopf des Menschen wieder aus.
Also das Magnetfeld soll in der Vorstellung vertikal auf den Körper gerichtet sein.
Wenn dem so ist müsste er einen Handstand machen damit sich was ändert.
Und bei horizontaler einstrahlung hättest Du recht.
Redet ihr jetzt von dem vorschub der Feldlinien durch den Planeten oder Austritt der Feldlinieen aus dem Erdmantel?


Bucklew schrieb:


> Wir könnten natürlich auch jeglichen technischen Fortschritt einfach weglassen. Würden wir immer noch auf den Bäumen hocken und uns gegenseitig die Flöhe aus dem Fell puhlen. Sorry, dann sterb ich lieber mit 70 an nem Hirntumor


Nein natürlich nicht aber man sollte schon bei Technologien differenzieren und auf ein vernünftiges Nutzen/Risiko Verhältnis achten.


----------



## Bucklew (10. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> So wie ich ihn verstanden habe, durchdringt das Magnetfeld den Gluteus maximus und tritt aus dem Kopf des Menschen wieder aus.
> Also das Magnetfeld soll in der Vorstellung vertikal auf den Körper gerichtet sein.
> Wenn dem so ist müsste er einen Handstand machen damit sich was ändert.
> Und bei horizontaler einstrahlung hättest Du recht.
> Redet ihr jetzt von dem vorschub der Feldlinien durch den Planeten oder Austritt der Feldlinieen aus dem Erdmantel?


Wie soll denn das Magnetfeld vertikal den Menschen durchdringen? Es geht ja schließlich vom Nord- zum Südpol und ist damit nur dort und in einem gewissen Umkreis genau senkrecht zur Erde.

Nehmen wir einfach mal, um uns in der Mitte zu treffen, an, dass die Magnetfelder hierzulande im 45° Winkel auftreffen, auch dann hast du eine Veränderung beim bewegen. Und auch nach deiner Theorie würde sich was ändern, wenn man z.B. in einem Gebäude nach oben fährt, die Stärke des Magnetfeldes nimmt ja ab.



rabit schrieb:


> Nein natürlich nicht aber man sollte schon bei Technologien differenzieren und auf ein vernünftiges Nutzen/Risiko Verhältnis achten.


Und das ist meiner Meinung nach beim Handy gegeben, da es bis heute keinen Nachweis und uach keine wirklich handfesten Indizien über dessen Schädigung gibt. Die einzig große, wissenschaftliche Studie der EU hat überhaupt nichts gefunden, nichtmal den Hauch eines Indiz.


----------



## rabit (10. November 2009)

Der Inklinationswinkel beträgt in Deutschland ca. 60° an den Polen ca. 90° und am Äquator 0°.
Klar ändert sich da etwas aber wieviel? Wir sprechen hier von einer Stärke die liegt im  Mikro odar gar Nano Tesla Bereich.
Verschwindend gering. Aber wir sind doch total oftopic.
Das mit der Strahlenbelastung nimmt ja immer weiter zu und es gibt mehrfache Überlagerungen der Felder im ungünstigsten Fall verstärken sich diese Überlagerungen der Magnetfelder etc......
Aber nur durch pro und contra entstehen die Gespräche wären wir alle der gleicher Meinung müssten wir nicht miteinander reden.
Ich akzeptiere das die Handys mit heutigem Wissensstand wenig Schaden anrichten sonst hätte ich kein W-Lan, Funktelefon, Handy, Funkmaus, und eine Mikrowelle
Aber ich stehe skeptisch zu der Sache.
Röntgenstrahlen sind schädlich, dass ist bewiesen aber wer lässt sich nicht Röntgen im Ernstfall?
Also Nutzen/Risiko.
Oder nimmst Du jeden Morgen eine Röntgendusche


----------



## Bucklew (10. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Der Inklinationswinkel beträgt in Deutschland ca. 60° an den Polen ca. 90° und am Äquator 0°.
> Klar ändert sich da etwas aber wieviel? Wir sprechen hier von einer Stärke die liegt im  Mikro odar gar Nano Tesla Bereich.


ja, irgendwo im Bereich von MikroTesla, allerdings ist Tesla auch eine sehr große Einheitengröße, die stärksten Magneten, die länder als ein paar piko Sekunden halten, schaffen 45T. Und auch die so Bekannten Grenzwerte in Sachen Strahlenbelastung liegen ca. in diesem Bereich.



rabit schrieb:


> Das mit der Strahlenbelastung nimmt ja immer weiter zu und es gibt mehrfache Überlagerungen der Felder im ungünstigsten Fall verstärken sich diese Überlagerungen der Magnetfelder etc......


Ja Strahlenbelastung nimmt immer mehr zu, mir ist allerdings keine Zunahme der entsprechenden Krankheiten bekannt, mit Ausnahme durch bessere Therapiemethoden. Eigentlich müssten sich die entsprechenden Beweise so ja noch viel einfacher erbringen lassen müssen.



rabit schrieb:


> Oder nimmst Du jeden Morgen eine Röntgendusche


Direkt nach der Runde WLAN- und Handy-Nutzung selbstverständlich!


----------



## rabit (10. November 2009)

Du musst die Latenzzeiten der Krankheiten berücksichtigen die kommt nicht unmittelbar nach umlegen des Schalters sonder das dauert Jahrzente oder sogar jahrhunderte dann ist es zu spät.
Genauso mit dem Ozonloch wenn es einmal da ist, ist es auch schon zu spät.
Aber lass uns zum Fazit kommen sonst wird das hier eine never ending story ist es eh schon.


----------



## Bucklew (10. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Du musst die Latenzzeiten der Krankheiten berücksichtigen die kommt nicht unmittelbar nach umlegen des Schalters sonder das dauert Jahrzente oder sogar jahrhunderte dann ist es zu spät.


Also wenn es nen Jahrhundert dauert, bis ich nen Hirntumor wegen Strahlung bekomme ist mir das jetzt ziemlich egal ehrlich gesagt


----------



## rabit (10. November 2009)

Nein Eingriff auf Organissmus und Erbanlagen etc.
Bringt ja nix im übertribenem Sinn wenn die Menscheit damit ausgerottet wird.
Sag jetzt das tut keiner.
Wir Menschen sind ja wohl zerstörer des Lebens und der Erde Nummer eins.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Du redest (zumindest wenn ich deine Ausführung mit dem Dauermagneten und der spule richtig verstehe) von zwei Punkten auf der Erde: Dem (magnetischen) Nordpol Südpol. Überall sonst auf der Erde sind die Magnetfelder allerdings parallel (bzw. annähernd parallel) zum Erdboden. Wenn du darin stehst und dich um 180° rumdrehst dreht sich logischerweise auch das Magnetfeld, das deinem Körper durchdringt um 180°. Wenn du frontal vor einem Wasserstrahl stehst wirst du ja auch vorne nass und wenn du dich 180° umdrehst hinten.


Jetzt weiß ich endlich,worauf du hinaus willst.Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst,warum es einen unterschied macht wenn ich im selben polfeld einmal von hinten und einmal von vorn im wechsel von der magnetfeldlinie "durchschlagen" werde,wüste ich was du letztendlich willst.



> Das mit dem Anteil der Energie stimmt natürlich, gilt dann aber auch genauso für die nach vorne abgestrahlte und was dann so nach mehreren Hundert Metern von der Leistung so eines Handymasten beim Menschen ankommt ist verdammt wenig.


Bei künstlich erzeugten feldern muß es nicht unbedingt die feldstärke machen.Die art des feldes wird ebenso ausschlaggebend sein und dann werden wir ja auch noch von allen seiten dauerberieselt...



> Wir könnten natürlich auch jeglichen technischen Fortschritt einfach weglassen. Würden wir immer noch auf den Bäumen hocken und uns gegenseitig die Flöhe aus dem Fell puhlen.


Also wenn ich so sehe wie sich bis jetzt alles entwickelt hat,bist du dir da wirklich so sicher das es gut war von den bäumen zu kommen?


rabit schrieb:


> Redet ihr jetzt von dem vorschub der Feldlinien durch den Planeten oder Austritt der Feldlinieen aus dem Erdmantel?


Also entweder ging jetzt alles komplett aneinander vorbei,oder es geht um die gesundheitliche auswirkung des erdmagnetfeldes (bzw. von magnetfeldern) auf die gesundheit oder das befinden von menschen.Mir ist nur gerade eingefallen,das wir ja schon sein anbeginn damit leben und dementsprechend biologisch angepasst sind.Alle,die das nicht geschafft haben,dürften mittlerweile ausgestorben sein.
Mir ging es aber hauptsächlich darum,das erstmal eine ursache (idealerweise eine induktion oder was halt sonst so ein magnetfeld mit einem anstellen kann) da sein muß,bevor der körper eine reaktion zeigen kann.

Edit:hab beim google`n noch was zum erdmagnetfeld gefunden. Da stehen auch feldstärken mit bei.Außerdem ist das erdmagnetfel nicht wirklich gleichmäßig (sie abbildung 4 im link)


----------



## Bucklew (10. November 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich endlich,worauf du hinaus willst.Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst,warum es einen unterschied macht wenn ich im selben polfeld einmal von hinten und einmal von vorn im wechsel von der magnetfeldlinie "durchschlagen" werde,wüste ich was du letztendlich willst.


Ganz einfach: Jede Veränderung in einem Magnetfeld sorgt für die Induzierung eines Stroms. Ob man nun das Magnetfeld 50x in der Sekunde umdreht oder 50x die Spule die es durchdringt ist irrelevant, das Ergebnis ist dasselbe.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei künstlich erzeugten feldern muß es nicht unbedingt die feldstärke machen.Die art des feldes wird ebenso ausschlaggebend sein und dann werden wir ja auch noch von allen seiten dauerberieselt...


Ohne eine gewisse Feldstärke (also Leistung) ist eine gesundheitliche Schädigung noch viel unrealistischer. Man stirbt zwar von 10.000V, nicht aber von 10.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also wenn ich so sehe wie sich bis jetzt alles entwickelt hat,bist du dir da wirklich so sicher das es gut war von den bäumen zu kommen?


Nun wenn dir der Gedanke so gefällt - es gibt sicher einen Baum in der Nähe, wo du deinen Urinstikten nachkommen kannst 

NICHTLUSTIG


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ohne eine gewisse Feldstärke (also Leistung) ist eine gesundheitliche Schädigung noch viel unrealistischer. Man stirbt zwar von 10.000V, nicht aber von 10.


Ich hör jetzt auf mit dir zu diskutieren,aber 10 volt sollten auch reichen einen menschen zu töten,wenn nur ausreichend ampere dahinter sind.


> Nun wenn dir der Gedanke so gefällt - es gibt sicher einen Baum in der Nähe, wo du deinen Urinstikten nachkommen kannst


Da es dafür wohl ein bißchen zu spät ist bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen,aber nicht ohne dich.Alleine ist`s nicht lustig und fell sortieren macht sicher nur zu zweit spaß.


----------



## Athlon Übertakter (10. November 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hör jetzt auf mit dir zu diskutieren,aber 10 volt sollten auch reichen einen menschen zu töten,wenn nur ausreichend ampere dahinter sind.




Falsch.
Der Widerstand des Menschlichen Körpers ist zu groß durch 10 Volt sterben zu können.

Zu dem eigentlichen Theme zurück:
Es gibt schon Handyladegeräte die nach diesem Prinzip funktionieren. Die Idee halte ich allerdings für schwachsinnig: Zum einen sollte man mal auf die Effizienz schauen, zum anderen ist es fast/noch unmöglich Gegenstände über mehrere Meter hinweg auf zu laden.


----------



## rabit (10. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ohne eine gewisse Feldstärke (also Leistung) ist eine gesundheitliche Schädigung noch viel unrealistischer. Man stirbt zwar von 10.000V, nicht aber von 10.


 Das gibt mir jetzt aber zu denken eine Einladung zum Baum haste ja da kann nix anbrennen!



Athlon Übertakter schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Der Widerstand des Menschlichen Körpers ist zu groß durch 10 Volt sterben zu können.




Dann möchte ich dich nicht an 10V und 1000 Ampere sehen
Ich packe da lieber an 10000 Volt und 1Nanoampere(Statische Entladung)

Es macht keinen Sinn mehr hier zu Diskutieren.


----------



## MARIIIO (11. November 2009)

Wären magnetfelder ungefährlich, könnte man ja Zentral im Haus eine Spule installieren, die das ganze haus in ein riesiges Magnetfeld hüllt und man überall Strom hätte 

Mein Prof hat mal erzählt, dass man gerade dabei ist, Oberflächenbeschichtungen zu erforschen, die Schnelladungen (Handyakku-größe) in wenigen sekunden möglich machen sollen... irgendwann...


----------

